# help!!!!



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

For some reason my chemicals has changed.

I test the water on weekly basis. I did a 10% water change last week. I feed the lionfish once every other day. I feed the damsel & yellow tang one a day. I put some dry seaweed in once a day. 

PH is 8.2
Nitrite .5
Ammonia .25
Nitrate 5

The water tested at normal levels for the past 3 weeks prior to this. Tank has been up for 4 months. What can I do to correct this?


75 G
FO Tank
1 Yellow Tang - 2.5 Inch
1 blue devil Damsel
1 Black Volitan - 2 Inch4 Hermit Crabs
100 Seaclone protien skimmer
13 Watt Jebo UV


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Your ammonia is the one I'd be most concerned with. Small frequent water changes to remove it physically, over skim (turn it up wet and dump it daily), stop feeding or feed lighter, possibly add some Purigen from Seachem. Your natural biological filtration should be able to recover and handle the amonia problem once you figure out what is causing it. I'd say either something unkown to you died or that you are feeding to much at each feeding.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

do you use a chlorine remover? Chlorine destroys bio-filtration so make srue you are using a working chlorine remover.


----------

